# eBay Blind Shaker £12



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

After a recent post a lot of people got in touch asking for the link to the eBay blind shaker.

I have now received my shaker (already had the tumbler). It is from what I can tell a perfect copy.

I will do some more testing tomorrow but so far I found the shaking action to actually cause a fair bit of static. However once the coffee was in the basket & tamped the pour was pretty uniform.

Even if the shaker is used without the lid & not being shaken it should in theory be a better fit to 58mm portafilters as the hole in the bottom is larger. The tumbler fits 49-58 PF's.

For those interested in using this as a mini hopper the diameter of the hole in the bottom is 53mm & the lid is a great fit.

Here are some pics. Review to follow.
















eBay link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372559204451


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Is it just me, or do the listing photos suggest the seller doesn't know how this should be used??!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> Is it just me, or do the listing photos suggest the seller doesn't know how this should be used??!!


Hahaha! They probably saw how much LW were selling them for, and just stole the idea without even knowing what it was they were copying!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Is it just me, or do the listing photos suggest the seller doesn't know how this should be used??!!


Funny isn't it. & what they call it too...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Is it made from plastic? Presuming that's what causes the static?

Edit- just read that it is aluminium. Hmm


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Is it made from plastic? Presuming that's what causes the static?
> 
> Edit- just read that it is aluminium. Hmm


Yeh Al.

Gave it another got this morning. This time no vertical shaking. Just side to side with one firm vertical tap BEFORE loading onto the PF.

Then a pull/twist the plug out, little rattle on the way out to loosen as much as possible. Then a few vertical tamp yo get it all in the PF.

The bed appears to have a hollow in the centre which is the opposite of the Tumbler. The hole is smaller in the tumbler which leave a mound in the centre of the PF with less coffee by the basket walls, often leading to side channeling.

Used my chisel spinner tool to level the bed out & tamped with the 58.55. Perfect bottomless shot. No side channeling at all. The bottom of the basket all came through at exactly the same time. A good shot on the tumbler would often come through at the side wall (donut) slightly before the rest of the shot came through.

So far so good, but need to play more


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

I've actually bought one of those after watching this thread! I paid a little bit more and got a grey one to use on my Niche.

Looks nice


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

lucas said:


> I've actually bought one of those after watching this thread! I paid a little bit more and got a grey one to use on my Niche.
> 
> Looks nice


That's what I currently use as a hopper with a bit of tape in between to reduce the vibrations.



















Works wonderfully.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking GREAT Ppapa!

I ordered one too. Did not know its alluminium, happy me.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

@HowardSmith so this will fit a sage DTP pf? It's 54mm

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

urbany said:


> @HowardSmith so this will fit a sage DTP pf? It's 54mm
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nope but this one will...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372533945874

Not 100% how much 'wiggle' here will be but it will work


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice and not for a Niche, goes perfect on my Compak A8 G.O.D. (I hope) 

Thanks for the tip. 

Will take a lot longer then was estimated ?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

i might order one of these, is there any significant difference between the black and silver one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I sort of want one because it's £12


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

@3aan said:


> Nice and not for a Niche, goes perfect on my Compak A8 G.O.D. (I hope)
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Will take a lot longer then was estimated ?


Mine took 11 days I think


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

fluffles said:


> i might order one of these, is there any significant difference between the black and silver one?


From what I have found the shaker only comes in black. The tumbler comes in black & silver.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I sort of want one because it's £12


Go for it...

Even cheaper than £12 when you complain about the packaging & get a £5 refund... Not sure how I know that tho.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I've got one of these shakers, and a LWW tumbler.

I find more grinds seem to stick to the inside of the shaker (I shake both, I made a lid for the tumbler). I think the finish is less "sticky" in the tumbler - that said, for the price difference, I'm not complaining.

Pretty tempted to get one the silver ebay tumblers to see if it's just the paint finish.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I had an HG One, the most ratifying part of the routine, was the zen like ring the longer made when tapped against the inside to release the coffee........


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> When I had an HG One, the most ratifying part of the routine, was the zen like ring the longer made when tapped against the inside to release the coffee........


In our house this is called the coffee bell.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to confirm the fit of the components and finish are fine- absolute bargain


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

But does it make the sound?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Just to confirm the fit of the components and finish are fine- absolute bargain


Sure is a bargain. I'd say "how do they do it for the price"... But I know the answer.

The amazing thing is that even after they have paid the workers, packers, online store staff, eBay fees etc, they still need to post it to the UK! & then when it gets here it comes out Royal Mail 48hrs....

I have to say... people knock China a lot & it is a shame that manufacturing has gone overseas (my dad is still in the UK manufacturing) but it is what it is. When you look at the quality of this product the value is outstanding. This would have been made from a big solid chunk of aluminium in a CNC machine (doubt it was printed or cast & then spun) so straight off there is a good chunk of material that costs. It has then been machined & then powder coated to a perfect Finnish.

I'll say it again... how the bloody hell do they do it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> Sure is a bargain. I'd say "how do they do it for the price"... But I know the answer.
> 
> The amazing thing is that even after they have paid the workers, packers, online store staff, eBay fees etc, they still need to post it to the UK! & then when it gets here it comes out Royal Mail 48hrs....
> 
> ...


They pay peanuts for their workforce!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> They pay peanuts for their workforce!


Of course


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the 54mm one for a Barista Express. Will report back with fit and how it works!


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the 54mm one for a Barista Express. Will report back with fit and how it works!


Can you give the link please?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

urbany said:


> Can you give the link please?


See post #11


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

absolutely didn't need one of these - so have obviously just ordered...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

urbany said:


> Can you give the link please?


As @HowardSmith has said - check post #11! I'll get some pictures up when it's come (says about 3 weeks or so but it is coming from China for free shipping).


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> As @HowardSmith has said - check post #11! I'll get some pictures up when it's come (says about 3 weeks or so but it is coming from China for free shipping).


It won't be that long, probably about 10 days.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> It won't be that long, probably about 10 days.


Ah, ok I suppose I'll find out in 10 days-ish then!


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> It won't be that long, probably about 10 days.


Two weeks took last time, just ordered the 54mm as I am changing machine. Thanks Howard!


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> As @HowardSmith has said - check post #11! I'll get some pictures up when it's come (says about 3 weeks or so but it is coming from China for free shipping).


Thanks, that's what I ordered also, I was just asking because I didn't see anything about the 54mm you mentioned. Is it written anywhere id that ebay link?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Sure is a bargain. I'd say "how do they do it for the price"... But I know the answer.
> 
> The amazing thing is that even after they have paid the workers, packers, online store staff, eBay fees etc, they still need to post it to the UK! & then when it gets here it comes out Royal Mail 48hrs....
> 
> ...


They will be doing it on an rather expensive cnc machining centre of some sort. Labour content would be relatively low where ever it's ran. Then have a market of sufficient size to allow the markups to be low and run the machine making various things maybe even up to 24hrs a day. Maybe the machine had some spare capacity - find something to make to fully utilise it. If lots buy this item probably time to charge more for it. Or go the other way charge high and reduce until it sells but things then hang around. They need to make a certain number to make it worth setting the machine etc up in the first place.








Heaven help us when they really get going. People seem to think that they can only copy.

John

-


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

urbany said:


> Thanks, that's what I ordered also, I was just asking because I didn't see anything about the 54mm you mentioned. Is it written anywhere id that ebay link?


So from what I'm reading, the removable insert is only 4.5cm (45mm) and therefore the coffee shouldn't go outside of that. It says that it's suited for a 58mm portafilter on the orifice, however it should go over the orifice if it's 58mm and should bottom out "somewhere" - hence why @HowardSmith stated there will be some wiggle (I guess).

Also you could get over this by having a 3D printed funnel, which should go out way more than 58mm and funnel nicely into the 54mm Portafilter. I think you can buy them on Etsy for ~£5.

EDIT: @urbany tag


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

That's what I thought also, thanks











Cooffe said:


> So from what I'm reading, the removable insert is only 4.5cm (45mm) and therefore the coffee shouldn't go outside of that. It says that it's suited for a 58mm portafilter on the orifice, however it should go over the orifice if it's 58mm and should bottom out "somewhere" - hence why @HowardSmith stated there will be some wiggle (I guess).
> 
> Also you could get over this by having a 3D printed funnel, which should go out way more than 58mm and funnel nicely into the 54mm Portafilter. I think you can buy them on Etsy for ~£5.
> 
> EDIT: @urbany tag


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Ah, ok I suppose I'll find out in 10 days-ish then!


Well I ordered on 18th Feb, no sign yet, I'll let you know when arrives.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Gobsmacked , i ordered one from Ebay just over a week ago came today made up with it for 12 quid . sorry for the photo.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Can't resist for £12. Black to match the Niche & Vesuvius.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

It fits a 54mm but not as steadily as a 58 pf


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

webdoc said:


> It fits a 54mm but not as steadily as a 58 pf


Just to confirm you're talking about the blind tumbler.... not the shaker... correct?

Don't want people to get confused


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So my Tumbler came on Friday... First impressions were good, solidly built, well coated (I asked for the black) and surprisingly no chips. Needless to say it was wrapped in the finest Chinese newspaper so I could catch up on the latest news in China - how thoughtful!

So I took it to my place (was at my parents) and eager to use it. Lined it up with the portafilter initially - as this is a weird 54mm Sage portafilter it was a bit... loose? However if they had just removed a bit more material on one of the "steps", it would have fit perfectly - maybe something for a skilled person on a lathe (really doesn't look that difficult)?

Anyway - got to using it, ground to my normal size (with my Feld2, recently purchased so burrs are still somewhat setting in, so I get an occasional clump) and tipped it in. First thing I noticed was that it slipped downwards on the portafilter - not an issue as such, however I did soon realise that I needed to hold it in place. Went to pull and rotate, as you do, and great! It worked! But I still found some clumps... So for this shot I did WDT on top and it seemed to pull a shot alright.

So I go for my next shot and it works like a dream, no clumping, no WDT and flows very nicely. I think I put it down to my technique really.

All in all, for a 54mm portafilter this thing does work! I'm sure it'd also work on a standard 58mm too.

For a £12 delivered piece of kit (with an added Chinese newspaper to read whilst I'm waiting for my machine to heat up), I'm actually really impressed.

Can add some photos if someone lets me know how to format it with an IMGUR link?


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> Just to confirm you're talking about the blind tumbler.... not the shaker... correct?
> 
> Don't want people to get confused


Yup


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Can add some photos if someone lets me know how to format it with an IMGUR link?


Go to the website and upload and post a link here, or use tapatalk for ios or android.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Here's a link to the album of my pictures!

https://imgur.com/a/BfzqGAb


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

my tumbler has now arrived, and have used a couple of times.

Seems to do what it's supposed to, and from my minimal use seems to make grounds fluffier.

Suspect may be better suited to 58mm portafilters - not particularly well fitting in my Sage DTP one.

TBC - but may prove an extra step in the workflow that I can't be bothered with, and so might end up on the sales section.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

adz313 said:


> my tumbler has now arrived, and have used a couple of times.
> 
> Seems to do what it's supposed to, and from my minimal use seems to make grounds fluffier.
> 
> ...


 Yeah it is defo made for the 58mm portafilter, but does fit on the 54mm. Normally there isn't a lip (as there is on the underside of this one), so it will just completely surround the portafilter and drop through. I'd say for £12 or so, it was worth it for me however.


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

What's the difference between a coffee shaker and a coffee tumbler? Thanks


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tag1260 said:


> What's the difference between a coffee shaker and a coffee tumbler? Thanks


 Shaker has a lid. Tumbler doesn't


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

Does anyone have a link to a shaker with the price in the same ballpark has the OP?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

lucas said:


> Does anyone have a link to a shaker with the price in the same ballpark has the OP?


 This looks similar:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283735726422


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks, that one is the "thumbler" I'm looking for the "shaker" it's basically the same thing but has a lid.


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

lucas said:


> Thanks, that one is the "thumbler" I'm looking for the "shaker" it's basically the same thing but has a lid.


 This one here looks similar: https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tu8Es - it's a few pennies cheaper if you have a few free card and pay in USD. Do note it seems only the black version has a lid.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

The black one with the lid is thinner, paint comes off more easily and it is less sturdy and a bit taller, the feel is much nicer on the ones without the lid but the lid one is so useful if you shake the coffee before you arrange it in the basket. I have received a bad one as the inner part did not go through enough to close the tumbler, the seller replaced mine but it took months.


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

Mudlark13 said:


> This one here looks similar: https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tu8Es - it's a few pennies cheaper if you have a few free card and pay in USD. Do note it seems only the black version has a lid.


 Thanks! Never bought anything from Aliexpress before, but the cheapest one I've found on Ebay is 22£ so i guess is a worth a try.

Edit: I've registerd a new account and got 3$ cupon and bought it for 10.85$


----------

